# LPG Inset Gas Fires Spain



## Ronlarivera (Sep 16, 2015)

Just joined forum so hope this goes ok. Thinking about getting a new inset LPG fire that will need to heat a large room (5m x 4m). Does anyone know the name of any fires with the highest BTU rating. Also have an open fire at present where we intend to fit the gas fire. Last of all, are flueless fires less efficient than fires with a flue.
Any advice will be most appreciated.

Ronlarivera


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ronlarivera said:


> Just joined forum so hope this goes ok. Thinking about getting a new inset LPG fire that will need to heat a large room (5m x 4m). Does anyone know the name of any fires with the highest BTU rating. Also have an open fire at present where we intend to fit the gas fire. Last of all, are flueless fires less efficient than fires with a flue.
> Any advice will be most appreciated.
> 
> Ronlarivera


There isn't much difference between flueless and flued fires as far as efficiency is concerned. The flueless discharge all the byproducts of combustion (e.g. Carbon monoxide) into the room so are more efficient if you wish to commit suicide, they also produce a lot of condensation.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

Not a subject that I know anything about, but surely if a flueless fire is available, it cant emit high enough levels of CO (carbon monoxide) into a room. I'm thinking there would be some sort of catalyst built into the flue system that converts the harmful gases into non harmful gases + water. The condensation aspect would concern me...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SteveScot said:


> Not a subject that I know anything about, but surely if a flueless fire is available, it cant emit high enough levels of CO (carbon monoxide) into a room. I'm thinking there would be some sort of catalyst built into the flue system that converts the harmful gases into non harmful gases + water. The condensation aspect would concern me...


They often have no form of flue nor catalytic converter. The other problem is they use up the oxygen in the room which is why many if not most have a low oxygen sensor that will cut the fire off if it falls too low. Opening windows and doors to overcome these problems lets a lot of the heat out. If the OP has an open fire in situ, there should already be a flue of some sort, so going for a flued fire would surely be the best option. We have a couple of bottled gas fires for use in an emergency but, otherwise, we use a log-burner.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

You learn something new every day! So basically you'll need a very draughty house for them to work!..


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

SteveScot said:


> You learn something new every day! So basically you'll need a very draughty house for them to work!..


As with anything that burns air you will need to replace it with a vent of some kind & of course this includes a log burning fire.

For expert information you can look here ........
http://www.hse.gov.uk/research/rrpdf/rr023.pdf

Or you could fit one of these (see picture) but you will need some other way to heat.


----------



## Ronlarivera (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you so much folks. The balance for me is for a fire with flue.


----------

